# Einige Fragen



## marshall1205 (30. Jul 2006)

Wer kann mir helfen! Habe eine Übungsklausur und verzweifel bei vielen dieser Aufgaben!


6.)	Schreiben Sie für Datum einen weiteren Konstruktor, der durch seinen Parameter ein Datumexemplar übernimmt und dessen Attribute in das neue Exemplar kopiert.
7.)	Erweitere die Methode so, dass eindeutigen Zahlen eine 0 vorsteht.
8.)	Schreiben Sie für Datum einen Exemplarmethiodenvergleich, der das Datum mit einem durch den Datum-Parameter  d2 übernommenen Datum vergleicht.
9.)	Bei Gleichheit soll die Funktion 0 liefern. Ist d2 größer, so soll die Funktion <0, im Umkehrfall >0.


Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## gekkonier (30. Jul 2006)

Oje.

Gleich hagelts flames....

In etwa so: "Wir machen hier keine Hausübungen!"


----------



## Lim_Dul (30. Jul 2006)

Gib doch mal deine Vorschläge und wo es konkret hakt.

So mal eben das zu lösen hab ich keine Lust.


----------



## gekkonier (30. Jul 2006)

Find ich auch dass das sinnvoller wäre....

Hausübungen tarnt man am besten so:

Man probierts mal aus, wie weit man kommt. Dann versucht man den Fehler zu lösen (Doku lesen wär auch nicht schlecht).

Und wenn man dann einfach nicht mehr weiter weiss:
Beispielcode und genaue Problembeschreibung posten.

Aber ne Latte an Sachen, die man eigentlich relativ schnell raus haben sollte zu posten, ohne konkret zu schreiben WO das Problem genau liegt wird dir wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.

Bei 1-4 solltest du z.B. selbst als Anfänger mit ein wenig Dokumentation lesen und ein bissi Zeit überhaupt keine Probleme kriegen. Ich selbst bin absoluter Java-Neuling und wüsste schon wie ich das lösen könnte.


----------



## marshall1205 (30. Jul 2006)

Das hat für mich wenig mit Hausübungen zu tun! Ist mehr ein muss!

@gekkonier
Du hast wohl keine Schwachpunkte! Ich bin leider aus einem anderen Bereich der EDV und habe wenig mit Programmieren zu tun! Es fällt mir auch sehr schwer! Ich habe leider auch nicht die Zeit mich damit auseinander zu setzen! Deswegen frage ich hier! 
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## AlArenal (30. Jul 2006)

Grundsätzlich machen wir im Forum kein Hausaufgaben/Klausuren/... . Es kann nicht Sinn der Sache sein, dass man sich eine Qualifikation über Dritte holt, denn dann hat sie keine Aussagekraft mehr und der Lerneffekt für dich ist gleich Null. Von moralischen Bedenken mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## unknown_member (1. Jan 2007)

Ich hab schon einen Thread (weiß nich mehr wo) gesehen, da hat auch einer versucht, sich die Hausaufgaben machen zu lassen, da hat der lehrer mit googeln den Thread gefunden!


_____
MfG, unknown_member


----------



## Acha (4. Jan 2007)

Sowas ist dann ein echt böser Zufall! 

Aber mal ehrlich: Leute, die hier einfach eine gestellte Aufgabe nur reinschreiben, ohne überhaupt irgendwie mal angefangen und probiert zu haben, die haben es auch nicht besser verdient. Denn Lernen werden sie dadurch nichts, wenn sie nur auf fertige Lösungen hoffen, und der Wille scheint da ja auch nicht vorhanden zu sein!

MFG

Acha


----------

